# American Chop Suey?



## Zhizara (Feb 14, 2014)

It has troubled me for some time that American Chop Suey is what I think of as Goulash.

I made a dish with vegetables and noodles that I really love and wanted to name it American Chop Suey, but it seems that the Goulash version already has that name.

My recipe includes Rice-A-Roni, bean sprouts, Ramen noodles and marinated pork.  

My question is:  If I can't call it American chop suey, then what is it?

My second question is, if it's a kind of goulash, why is it called Chop Suey???

I'd really appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 14, 2014)

American chop suey = Beefaroni


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 14, 2014)

But why do they call it chop suey, Jenny?  To me, that is goulash. That's where I'm so confused.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 14, 2014)

ACS/goulash are names that were chosen to name a quick pasta dish with tomato sauce, ground beef and green peppers.  It is neither chop suey or goulash. 

Real chop suey is a stir fried veggie dish created by Chinese railroad workers here in the early years.  Goulash is a Hungarian/Austrian stew with paprikas.

You'll have to steal another name for your dish.  Call it New Orleans not so dirty rice.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's an article that describs the origin of American Chop Suey: http://relish.com/articles/easy-family-dinners-1/

I never heard of it before I heard about it here several years ago. 

"American Chop Suey" is redundant  There is no Chinese dish called chop suey and there are various theories about its origin: http://www.snopes.com/food/origins/chopsuey.asp


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 14, 2014)

I never heard of American Chop Suey until I grew up, it was always Goulash in our house too.  Chop Suey was the stuff that came from LaChoy in two cans and the poor Hungarians were left out altogether.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 14, 2014)

I call my made up dishes concoctions.
I don't see anything in your description that leans your meal towards the American version of goulash, also known as chop suey.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree that my dish is not goulash.  My dish has no tomatos or macaroni.

My dish is intended to be more like the traditional chop suey, vegetables, noodles and meat.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 14, 2014)

GG, that Snopes article cracked me up. "Whatever is added, the underlying integrity of the dish is never compromised — chop suey must always be bland."


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 14, 2014)

jennyema said:


> American chop suey = Beefaroni


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugazcvzOM0Q


----------



## pacanis (Feb 14, 2014)

I felt so sorry for that horse...
But not the marble rye.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 14, 2014)

I grew up with macaroni and ground beef with tomatoes, called American Chop Suey.  Goulash was always of the Hungarian variety.

I sent Rob to Work with Hungarian Goulash and his co-workers tried to tell him that it wasn't goulash because there was no macaroni, GAHHHH!  

Even though I grew up with "american chop suey" that name really seemed odd, once I started cooking.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 14, 2014)

bakechef said:


> I grew up with macaroni and ground beef with tomatoes, called American Chop Suey.  Goulash was always of the Hungarian variety.
> 
> I sent Rob to Work with Hungarian Goulash and his co-workers tried to tell him that it wasn't goulash because there was no macaroni, GAHHHH!
> 
> Even though I grew up with "american chop suey" that name really seemed odd, once I started cooking.



I remember eating ACS in the school cafeteria as a kid in the 50s.  Then my daughter had it in school in the 70s-80s.  I always thought of it as cafeteria food and never had it outside of school.  Then one night, my then adult daughter asked if I could make it because she really loved it and missed it!  After a couple of tries, I got it right and she was in heaven.

Now, I have to make it every year in Aruba because SO's daughter and SIL expect it for dinner the night they arrive.

Maybe I could get a job as a cafeteria lady.


----------



## Addie (Feb 14, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I remember eating ACS in the school cafeteria as a kid in the 50s.  Then my daughter had it in school in the 70s-80s.  I always thought of it as cafeteria food and never had it outside of school.  Then one night, my then adult daughter asked if I could make it because she really loved it and missed it!  After a couple of tries, I got it right and she was in heaven.
> 
> Now, I have to make it every year in Aruba because SO's daughter and SIL expect it for dinner the night they arrive.
> 
> *Maybe I could get a job as a cafeteria lady*.



I will pay for your hairnet at Woolworth's.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 15, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I never heard of American Chop Suey until I grew up, it was always Goulash in our house too.  Chop Suey was the stuff that came from LaChoy in two cans and the poor Hungarians were left out altogether.


The LaChoy stuff was exactly what my Mom called American Chop Suey. While most of us ate it over the hard-as-rocks canned chow mein noodles, Dad would have his over mashed potatoes. Talk about a meal with no texture. 

In my part of the country macaroni and ground meat was known as Johnny Marzetti. Similar to the New England ACS, but fewer ingredients. Johnny Marzetti was created by an Italian immigrant in 1896. She and her husband opened a restaurant in Columbus and wanted to serve food that was both plentiful and cheap...after all, there was a university just down the street and it was full of hungry students!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I remember eating ACS in the school cafeteria as a kid in the 50s. Then my daughter had it in school in the 70s-80s. I always thought of it as cafeteria food and never had it outside of school. Then one night, my then adult daughter asked if I could make it because she really loved it and missed it! After a couple of tries, I got it right and she was in heaven.
> 
> Now, I have to make it every year in Aruba because SO's daughter and SIL expect it for dinner the night they arrive.
> 
> Maybe I could get a job as a cafeteria lady.


 
And I'll bet that is the only time it gets made in Aruba.

_Where did you go on vacation ths year?_
_Aruba._
_Ooh, what did you eat!?_
_Goulash._


----------



## Addie (Feb 15, 2014)

American Chop Suey and other dishes like that in my family are called "Glop" because that is the sound it makes when it hits the plate.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 15, 2014)

I have never had this...


----------



## bakechef (Feb 15, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I remember eating ACS in the school cafeteria as a kid in the 50s.  Then my daughter had it in school in the 70s-80s.  I always thought of it as cafeteria food and never had it outside of school.  Then one night, my then adult daughter asked if I could make it because she really loved it and missed it!  After a couple of tries, I got it right and she was in heaven.
> 
> Now, I have to make it every year in Aruba because SO's daughter and SIL expect it for dinner the night they arrive.
> 
> Maybe I could get a job as a cafeteria lady.



It's funny how foods from school stick with us.

For many where I'm from it is tuna wiggle!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2014)

pacanis said:


> And I'll bet that is the only time it gets made in Aruba.
> 
> _Where did you go on vacation ths year?_
> _Aruba._
> ...




Not goulash!  American Chop Suey!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2014)

powerplantop said:


> I have never had this...


 
If you can make spaghetti you can make goulash.
Just use elbows or shells (for instance) and add them right to the pot of sauce after they've cooked.
Really, if one were to use chili powder as the spice, it could be called chili. Around here some people use macaroni in their chili in place of beans.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2014)

powerplantop, try this recipe.  It's approved by my daughter.*


American Chop Suey*

1 Lb            Ground Beef
1 Ea            Onion
1 Ea            Green Pepper
2 Cl            Garlic
3 Tb            Tomato Paste
28 Oz            Canned Tomato
½ Lb            Elbow Macaroni

Brown the beef in a sauté pan over medium high heat.  Remove it from the pan.  Pour off all but two tablespoons of fat.

Sauté the onion, pepper and garlic in the remaining fat until softened.

Add the paste and sauté for an additional 3 minutes.

Add the tomato and the meat to the sautéed vegetables.  Simmer for 15-20 minutes.  

Prepare the pasta according to package directions.

When the pasta is cooked, drain off the water and mix the pasta with the vegetable and meat mixture.  Cook together for 2-3 minutes to allow the flavor of the sauce to cook into the pasta.

Serve with grated cheese.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2014)

Addie said:


> American Chop Suey and other dishes like that in my family are called "Glop" because that is the sound it makes when it hits the plate.




Addie, for me Glop is a different dish I learned to make in Boy Scouts.

            Glop

1 Lb            Ground Beef
  1            Onion, diced
  2            Garlic, minced
  1 C            Mushrooms, chopped or 1 sm. can
  1 Can    Cream of Mushroom Soup
½ C Corn, frozen or 1 sm. can
½ C Peas, frozen or 1 sm. can
  1 Can            Sliced Potatoes

  Sauté the ground beef in a 12” sauté pan until the meat is cooked, draining off any excess fat.

  Add the onions, mushrooms and garlic and sauté.

  Add the remaining ingredients (canned vegetables must be drained) and cook over low heat until heated through.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 15, 2014)

My Dad made amazing Goulash/AMC.  It was not bland.  It was made with rotelli noodles (that's probably not spelled right, but you know, those corkscrew shaped noodles) fresh onion slices, sweet peppers, herbs, rich tomato sauce, ground beef, and mushrooms.  His was the best I've ever eaten.  I can't make it as good as he did, and I can't figure out why.

I recently learned, from a Chinese lady on a youtube video of the Ted radio hour, that Chop Suey means left-overs, and was created in New York City by Chinese Immigrants.  The Chop Suey I make is patterned from two favorite Chinese restaurants that make the same recipe.  One is in El Cajon, California, and the other is located in Sault Ste. Marie,  Ontario.  I'd give you the recipe, but then I'd have to chop off your hands and remove your tongue to protect these two establishments.

Oh, ok, I'll post it.  And I won't even do anything mean to anyone who uses the recipe.  Besides, I figured out how to make it.  The restaurants didn't give me their recipes.  But I'll do it later, as I have to work on one of my cookbooks right now.  some people who attended my pressure cooking class last week, asked me if I had written any cookbooks.  Just so happens that I have.  But they need some updating, as I've learned more about cooking since I wrote them so many years back.  So I gotta get to work.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 15, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> powerplantop, try this recipe.  It's approved by my daughter.*
> 
> 
> American Chop Suey*
> ...



Andy; your recipe looks just like what my mother made.  I so looked forward to supper when she made it.  But then again, I love everything she ever made, except her rubbery steaks.  For such a great cook, she just couldn't seem to figure out how to make a tender steak.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 15, 2014)

bakechef said:


> It's funny how foods from school stick with us.
> 
> For many where I'm from it is tuna wiggle!



Some of the best food came from our elementary school cafeteria.  And I was a very picky eater as a kid.  I was particularily fond of their "Eyetalian" Spaghetti, corkscrew pasta and some sort of meat sauce (maybe similar to ACS), and their tuna casserole.  My aunt was a lunch lady there, and a fantastic cook.

Chop suey, to me, has Asian ingredients like bean sprouts, and no tomato sauce or pasta.  Never heard of ACS until fairly recently.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Chop suey, to me, has Asian ingredients like bean sprouts, and no tomato sauce or pasta.  Never heard of ACS until fairly recently.



Me, too. My mom would make a pork roast one night and chop suey the next with leftover cubed pork, a can of LaChoy chop suey vegetables, and a sauce of the can liquid, soy sauce and cornstarch, served over rice. Sometimes we had the chow mein noodles on top.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 15, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Me, too. My mom would make a pork roast one night and chop suey the next with leftover cubed pork, a can of LaChoy chop suey vegetables, and a sauce of the can liquid, soy sauce and cornstarch, served over rice. Sometimes we had the chow mein noodles on top.



I remember using the LaChoy canned veggies when I was first learning to cook.  I remember liking them.  I tried some a month or two ago, just to see what they tasted like, because I hadn't had them in about 35 years or so.  I found that I would have to be pretty desperate to use them now.  I've gotten used to using fresh bean sprouts, and fresh veggies in my chop suey.  Except for the bamboo shoots, and water chestnuts I sometimes use, I have a hard time eating most canned veggies, other than beans (including green and waxed beans), beats, and corn.  And the canned meat with sauce, well I would serve that to my cat.  But that's just my opinion of course.  And then again, I eat potted meat, wo who am I to judge?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 15, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I remember using the LaChoy canned veggies when I was first learning to cook.  I remember liking them.  I tried some a month or two ago, just to see what they tasted like, because I hadn't had them in about 35 years or so.  I found that I would have to be pretty desperate to use them now.  I've gotten used to using fresh bean sprouts, and fresh veggies in my chop suey.  Except for the bamboo shoots, and water chestnuts I sometimes use, I have a hard time eating most canned veggies, other than beans (including green and waxed beans), beats, and corn.  And the canned meat with sauce, well I would serve that to my cat.  But that's just my opinion of course.  And then again, I eat potted meat, wo who am I to judge?
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Same here, Chief. I haven't made LaChoy chop suey in forever, although I make stir-fry regularly


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 15, 2014)

I guess my frustration is caused by growing up eating the Chinese version of CS (La Choy), and goulash and Beef-A-Roni.  

When I decided to make my own chop suey recently, I was shocked to find out that ACS is not like what I had always believed to be chop suey.  Oh well!  *sigh*


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 15, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> The LaChoy stuff was exactly what my Mom called American Chop Suey. While most of us ate it over the hard-as-rocks canned chow mein noodles, Dad would have his over mashed potatoes. Talk about a meal with no texture.
> 
> In my part of the country macaroni and ground meat was known as Johnny Marzetti. Similar to the New England ACS, but fewer ingredients. Johnny Marzetti was created by an Italian immigrant in 1896. She and her husband opened a restaurant in Columbus and wanted to serve food that was both plentiful and cheap...after all, there was a university just down the street and it was full of hungry students!



CG, thanks for clearing that up for me with that link. I'd never heard of "Johnny Marzetti" before PF mentioned it the other day.Now it makes sense.  
Kids had to bring their own sack lunch where I went to school, so no cafeteria American Chop Suey in my memory either. As I've mentioned before, I was raised in a grocery/meat market and my mom wasn't a fan of ground beef. I made lots of dishes with ground beef when my kids were growing up, but I don't remember naming them anything.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 15, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> powerplantop, try this recipe.  It's approved by my daughter.*
> 
> 
> American Chop Suey*
> ...



That is what my Grandma call Goulash. This is the first time I have heard it called American Chop Suey


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2014)

powerplantop said:


> That is what my Grandma call Goulash. This is the first time I have heard it called American Chop Suey




Same dish, regionally different names.  Goulash in some places (often the south) and ACS in other places.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 15, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Same dish, regionally different names.  Goulash in some places (often the south) and ACS in other places.



In North Dakota, this was goulash.  Or hot dish.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2014)

How many of you guys make this dish?  Am I the only budding cafeteria lady here?


----------



## Bookbrat (Feb 15, 2014)

I always thought America chop suey was a casserole with hamburger, cream of celery soup and rice. With soy sauce to make it authentic.

At our house it was Goulash. I still make it when we need comfort food. Ours is burger, onions, peppers, corn, tomatoes, oregano, worcestershire sauce and some water with macaroni cooked right in the sauce and topped w/ cheddar cheese. 

I remember Chung King Chow Mein. Mom tried to pass it off as a special treat. Probably because it had two cans, lol.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 15, 2014)

Apparently, Andy.  I asked DH, who's originally from PA, if he'd heard of ACS.  Nope.  Then when I described Andy's recipe, he said, "That's goulash."

I don't like elbow macaroni.  Otherwise I'd probably make a good cafeteria lady too.

And Bookbrat, we had Chung King with the two cans too!  Very exotic!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> The LaChoy stuff was exactly what my Mom called American Chop Suey. While most of us ate it over the hard-as-rocks canned chow mein noodles, Dad would have his over mashed potatoes. Talk about a meal with no texture.
> 
> In my part of the country macaroni and ground meat was known as Johnny Marzetti. Similar to the New England ACS, but fewer ingredients. Johnny Marzetti was created by an Italian immigrant in 1896. She and her husband opened a restaurant in Columbus and wanted to serve food that was both plentiful and cheap...after all, there was a university just down the street and it was full of hungry students!



Thanks for that, I got my Johnny Marzetti recipe from the Best Lunch Lady in the world.  She was one of my cooking inspirations.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Me, too. My mom would make a pork roast one night and chop suey the next with leftover cubed pork, a can of LaChoy chop suey vegetables, and a sauce of the can liquid, soy sauce and cornstarch, served over rice. Sometimes we had the chow mein noodles on top.




That was our Chop Suey, too.  The tomato-meat-pasta dish was goulash.

Hungarian Goulash was the paprika dish...


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently, Andy.  I asked DH, who's originally from PA, if he'd heard of ACS.  Nope.  Then when I described Andy's recipe, he said, "That's goulash."
> 
> I don't like elbow macaroni.  Otherwise I'd probably make a good cafeteria lady too.
> 
> And Bookbrat, we had Chung King with the two cans too!  Very exotic!




Maybe ACS is just a New England thing...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2014)

Could be, Mom and Dad were both from Wyoming and call it goulash...so it's not just a Southern thing, either.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 15, 2014)

I wish some other left coast folks would show up here.

I was raised out here and I'd love to know if I'm the only one who never had American Chop Suey, Johnny Marzetti, or "not Hungarian goulash".

Regional food differences are fascinating in this vast country.

Interesting thread Z !


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2014)

I decided to do a quick Wiki search and found the following.  There are specific differences among the three even though they are all variable.

American chop suey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Johnny Marzetti - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

American goulash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I would say Johnny Marzetti and goulash are more similar as they are both baked casseroles while ACS is a stovetop dish.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 15, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I wish some other left coast folks would show up here.
> 
> I was raised out here and I'd love to know if I'm the only one who never had American Chop Suey, Johnny Marzetti, or "not Hungarian goulash".
> 
> ...


I was raised in California and never heard of those either until I heard about them here on DC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 15, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I decided to do a quick Wiki search and found the following.  There are specific differences among the three even though they are all variable.
> 
> American chop suey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



From the wiki article: "American chop suey is most prevalent in New England."

My ex was from New Hampshire, I wonder if he called it American Chop Suey...  If so, he never said anything and ate plenty of goulash.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> From the wiki article: "American chop suey is most prevalent in New England."
> 
> My ex was from New Hampshire, I wonder if he called it American Chop Suey...  If so, he never said anything and ate plenty of goulash.



I noticed the New England reference.  We stand alone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2014)

I will fix any of the three for you, they all sound good to me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 16, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Same dish, regionally different names.  Goulash in some places (often the south) and ACS in other places.





Andy M. said:


> How many of you guys make this dish?  Am I the only budding cafeteria lady here?


I'll don a hairnet Andy! I make it as a hotdish, but in our house I just call it macaroni and ground meat...even though my "macaroni" is never the elbow kind. And from the hunting around I found online it seems like New England and a few other states in the northeast call it ACS, the midwest tends to call it Johnny Marzetti, and the rest of the country calls it goulash or chili mac.

Himself went to Ohio State University, just down the street from the Marzettis' restaurant.  He said the college cafeteria did a mighty poor version of the stuff. That's probably why I call it just mac and ground beef around here. Don't want to stir up any bad memories from college.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 16, 2014)

Goulash has always been stovetop in my family.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 16, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I noticed the New England reference.  We stand alone.



So this is all _your_ fault?!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 16, 2014)

I never heard of American Chop Suey or Johnny Marzetti until DC. It was always just plain "Goulash" in our house growing up. I didn't even realize the name was Hungarian in origin until sometime later in life when I ordered the real deal in a restaurant, and out came a dish that was nothing like I was expecting. But it was delicious. 

I'm a convert to real goulash. I still love (and occasionally) make my childhood goulash, but we call it "chili mac" now, since that seems to be the Minnesota variation. Oddly, chili mac seems to have nothing to do with chili here.

Whatever you call it, it's pretty tasty stuff.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 16, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I noticed the New England reference.  We stand alone.



Yeah.  I had never seen it before I moved here.

I was pretty shocked when I saw beefaroni presented as chop suey at a diner in Boston.

I still make it, mostly for my brother in law.  I don't call it anything.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> So this is all _your_ fault?!




Blame it on the region not the messenger.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> ...but we call it "chili mac" now, since that seems to be the Minnesota variation. Oddly, chili mac seems to have nothing to do with chili here...



Steve, does chili mac have chili powder in it?


----------



## Silversage (Feb 16, 2014)

I never heard of any version of it until I was about 40 years old.  A freind made it and called it goulash.  To me, it just looked like Hamburger Helper.  I didn't think it tasted much different than HH either.  I only heard of ACS here, and have never heard of Johnny Marzetti until today.  

Goulash was always a paprika-laced dish similar to a beef stew.  Chop Suey came from the Chinese carry-out.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 16, 2014)

I've never eaten hamburger helper, so I couldn't say it tasted like that or not. Obviously a lot depends on the seasonings you would use I imagine.

I refer to the real deal as gulyas. If I'm going to make real Hungarian gulyas I might as well spell it their way.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 16, 2014)

ACS does seem to be a New England thing, I never heard it called anything else until I moved south.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 16, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Blame it on the region not the messenger.



I do, but people tend to judge you by the company you keep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2014)

Mom made goulash, no cheese unless we had parmesan (yes, green can), school had Johnny Marzetti, it was the addition of cheddar cheese that captured my interest.  There are several other dishes at school that I was enamored of.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I do, but people tend to judge you by the company you keep.



You're just following your gender's inclination to blame men for everything.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 16, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mom made goulash, no cheese unless we had parmesan (yes, green can), school had Johnny Marzetti, it was the addition of cheddar cheese that captured my interest.  There are several other dishes at school that I was enamored of.



I like it too, I like chop suey as well.  I just wish there were recipes for real chop suey.  

I make my own version of chop suey, but it's a recipe that isn't satisfactory yet.  It's pretty good, but I'd love to get some inspiration, like maybe broccoli?

I never heard of what people call American Chop Suey or Johnny Marzetti.  I'm glad to learn from my DC friends!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> I like it too, I like chop suey as well.  I just wish there were recipes for real chop suey...



Ask and you shall receive.  This recipe tastes like what you get in a Chinese restaurant.

*Vegetable Chop Suey*

*For the Sauce:*
  2 Tb            Oyster Sauce
  1 Tb            Soy Sauce
½Tb            Dry Sherry
½ tsp            Sugar
  2 tsp            Cornstarch
¼ C            Chicken or Vegetable Stock

*For the Dish:*
¼ C            Peanut Oil, divided
  2 cl            Garlic
  1 Ea            Onion, chopped
  1 Ea            Green Bell Pepper, chopped
  8 Oz            Mushrooms, sliced
   5 Oz            Water Chestnuts, canned
  2 Oz            Snow Pea Pods
  1 Ea            Carrot, sliced
  7 Oz            Broccoli Florets
  4 Oz            Bean Sprouts

  Combine the sauce ingredients and set aside.

  Stir-fry the vegetables (except for the sprouts) in small batches.  If you do one type of vegetable at a time, they will be more evenly cooked than if you stir fry batches of mixed vegetables.

  When all the vegetables are stir fried, add them all back into the wok and make a well in the bottom of the wok.  

  Add the sauce and stir over high heat until it boils.  

  Add the sprouts, toss and serve.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 16, 2014)

The sauce also sounds good for Egg Foo Yung...


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 16, 2014)

OH!  Thanks, Andy!  

Copied, pasted and printed!  YAY!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Feb 16, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Steve, does chili mac have chili powder in it?


Not in this neck of the woods. My mother-in-law makes it with Italian seasoning. I'm not sure how that even remotely qualifies as "chili", but I suppose it's not all that different than giving it a Hungarian, Chinese, or Italian sounding name.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 17, 2014)

Another version of Chop Suey/Chow Mein, like the ones in the two restaurants that I mentioned:

*Chop Suey/Chow Mein*


  Ingredients list:
  2 lbs. Chicken Breast, bone on
  2 large, sweet onions
  4 cups bean sprouts
  4 stalks celery, bias sliced into 1 inch chunks
  1 cup chicken broth
  Cornstarch
  Soy sauce
  1/8 tsp. Powdered ginger
  8 oz. mushrooms, washed and sliced
  Chow Mein Noodles
  ½ cup velvet marinade
  Cooking oil

  Velvet marinade:
  ¼ cup water
  1 tsp. corn starch
  1 tsp. soy sauce 
  1 tbs. wine vinegar
  Combine all ingredients and stir until smooth.

  Remove the meat from the bone.  Fry the bones in a little cooking oil until browned.  Place them in a pot with 1 cup of water.  Cover and bring to a boil.  

  Slice the meat into thin strips.  Place the meat into the velvet marinade and let sit for fifteen minutes.  While the meat is marinating, peel and slice the onion from top to bottom, into strips.  

  Heat 1 inch of oil in a skillet to a temperature of 340’ F.  Place the meat strips into the oil and poach them until the coating turns white.  Immediately remove the meat to a bowl and set aside.  

  Heat 1 tbs. cooking oil in a large skillet, or wok.  Add the mushrooms, bias-sliced celery, and onions, and stir-fry until they just start to turn tender.  Remove the bones from the chicken broth, and pour over the veggies.  Add the bean sprouts and cook for one minute.

  Mix 1 tsp. of cornstarch with 2 tbs. water to make a slurry.  Add to the chicken broth.  Pour the sauce into the wok with the veggies.  Add the remaining ingredients and stir to combine.  Add the velveted chicken and serve with Chow Mein noodles.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks, Chief!  Copied, pasted and printed.

Another one to play with.  Oh, boy!


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 17, 2014)

My version. 

Chicken Chop Suey Recipe / World of Flavor - YouTube


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks, PPO.  I like the bok choy.  It's definitely on my grocery list now.  It's good stuff, and an ingredient I hadn't thought of.


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> How many of you guys make this dish?  Am I the only budding cafeteria lady here?



Same way I made it. Only I didn't add any peppers. Only two of my kids liked peppers. 

The one food I hated from the school cafeteria was the Indian Pudding. Bleck!!!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 18, 2014)

Addie said:


> Same way I made it. Only I didn't add any peppers. Only two of my kids liked peppers.
> 
> The one food I hated from the school cafeteria was the Indian Pudding. Bleck!!!


I only remember hating the mac & cheese and the scalloped potatoes. Our favourite was Thursday, hot dog day.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, if we're going to reminisce about school cafeteria food, I'd like to say that I still remember and would love to have again, salmon crocquets.  They were kind of cone shaped and served with white sauce.  I just know I loved them!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 18, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I only remember hating the mac & cheese and the scalloped potatoes. Our favourite was Thursday, hot dog day.



I've never understood the affinity for mac &  cheese, to me it tastes like glue.  School scalloped potatoes have always been really good, though, in elementary school and in all the schools I've worked at.  The hot dogs were always boiled, and kind of rubbery.  I don't recall Indian pudding or salmon croquettes.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 18, 2014)

Hands down, far and away, the absolute best school cafeteria food I ever had was a dish called "pork and gravy".  It was served over mashed potatoes and was so sinfully good I couldn't get enough.  I can still taste it and I still miss it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 18, 2014)

1.Thick crust home-made pizza with tomato sauce, ground beef and cheese
2.Freshly made mashed potatoes, with roast beef and gravy
3.Fish Sticks
4. (a favorite here) pigs in the blanket with fresh yeast bread dough wrapped around full-sized hot dogs, condiments on the side.
5. Sticky buns
6.Noodles and corned beef hash caserole
7. tuna-noodle caserole
8. shephard's pie
9. spaghetti and meat sauce
10. open faced pork sandwiches, with gravy and smashed spuds
11. burgers, freshly made
12. brats with sour kraut

And those are just the ones I can remember.  Two of the mothers of kids who went to the same Catholic School that I was in, were the cooks.  And they made food as good as any I've ever had.  For scholl lunches, we had the best ever.  Everthing, including the bread, was made at the school.  How I remained rediculously skinny and small during those years is a mystery to me.  I ate two of everything, at least, coupled with two eight ounce glases of milk.  Even our high school lunches were just a notch below what I ate in grade school.  

By the time I had children, the lunches were all made at a central location, and trucked to the schools.  It wasn'[t even close to the quality of the meals I had.  I felt sorry for them.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah, Chief, I loved the fish sticks too.  Not so much now.  I like my fish filets poached in garlic butter.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> Yeah, Chief, I loved the fish sticks too.  Not so much now.  I like my fish filets poached in garlic butter.



The first fish I ever ate was fish sticks from the cafeteria in 6th grade

We had just moved from a walk-home-for-lunch state.   A restaurant at school seemed cool and exotic!

Btw... I have trader joes fish sticks in the toaster oven as I type.


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 18, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently, Andy.  I asked DH, who's originally from PA, if he'd heard of ACS.  Nope.  Then when I described Andy's recipe, he said, "That's goulash."
> 
> I don't like elbow macaroni.  Otherwise I'd probably make a good cafeteria lady too.
> 
> And Bookbrat, we had Chung King with the two cans too!  Very exotic!




What part of PA is he from?  I'm from SW PA and to me, Andy's recipe is Beefaroni.  My mother made chop suey from scratch with the asian veggies and bean sprouts, etc, and we ate it over rice.  Goulash was chunks of beef with chunks of potatoes or noodles and a red sauce with paprika.  The first time I heard of American Chop Suey is on this board.  I also put macaroni in my chili and we call that ChiliMac.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 18, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> What part of PA is he from?  I'm from SW PA and to me, Andy's recipe is Beefaroni.  My mother made chop suey from scratch with the asian veggies and bean sprouts, etc, and we ate it over rice.  Goulash was chunks of beef with chunks of potatoes or noodles and a red sauce with paprika.  The first time I heard of American Chop Suey is on this board.  I also put macaroni in my chili and we call that ChiliMac.



Harrisburg, and his mom is of PA Dutch stock.  Lots of Lebanon baloney and scrapple action going on!


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 18, 2014)

This looks very close to my mother's Chop Suey.

Chop Suey Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 18, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Harrisburg, and his mom is of PA Dutch stock.  Lots of Lebanon baloney and scrapple action going on!




Oh yes, I think we've discussed scrapple before.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 18, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Hands down, far and away, the absolute best school cafeteria food I ever had was a dish called "pork and gravy".  It was served over mashed potatoes and was so sinfully good I couldn't get enough.  I can still taste it and I still miss it.



My school served it over rice and it is one of the things that I really liked.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 18, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> Oh yes, I think we've discussed scrapple before.



Heh.  I won't eat scrapple, but I'm a huge fan of Lebanon bologne, both sweet and the other kind!  They're probably both some kind of scrapple come to think of it....


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 18, 2014)

I never ate the school lunch.  My son bought 2 lunches every day.  He loved it.  There is an elderly woman across the street from us and she was the head lunch lady at the high school for years.  Her family ate leftovers from the school lunch for dinner all those years!  Her husband worked with my husband and he took some of the school lunch leftovers to work for lunch.  Saved them tons of money.

I wonder if she always made extra so there would be leftovers for her to take home.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 18, 2014)

jennyema said:


> The first fish I ever ate was fish sticks from the cafeteria in 6th grade
> 
> We had just moved from a walk-home-for-lunch state.   A restaurant at school seemed cool and exotic!
> 
> Btw... *I have trader joes fish sticks in the toaster oven as I type.*



I pick them often Jenny...just another thing that TJ's does extremely well.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 18, 2014)

I think it's time for a "favorite school lunch" thread. Again?


----------



## Addie (Feb 18, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I've never understood the affinity for mac &  cheese, to me it tastes like glue.  School scalloped potatoes have always been really good, though, in elementary school and in all the schools I've worked at.  The hot dogs were always boiled, and kind of rubbery.  I don't recall Indian pudding or salmon croquettes.



Indian Pudding is a New England dish. Nasty stuff made with molasses, corn meal and raisins. A Julia Child favorite dish. They serve it at one of the restaurants , Durgin's Park at Fanuiel Hall. A tourist trap in Boston.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 18, 2014)

Addie said:


> Indian Pudding is a New England dish. Nasty stuff made with molasses, corn meal and raisins. A Julia Child favorite dish. They serve it at one of the restaurants , Durgin's Park at Fanuiel Hall. A tourist trap in Boston.



Sounds disgusting, Addie!  Our lunch ladies made a decent rice pudding with raisins, and a nice crust if you were lucky.  Think I'd rather have that.


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2014)

jennyema said:


> The first fish I ever ate was fish sticks from the cafeteria in 6th grade
> 
> We had just moved from a walk-home-for-lunch state.  * A restaurant at school seemed cool and exotic!*
> Btw... I have trader joes fish sticks in the toaster oven as I type.



That is so funny!

When most of the schools in Boston were built, they went home for lunch. Then it changed and the kids had to brown bag it as the schools had no cafeterias. The newer schools from 1950 had cafeterias built in. And some of the larger schools had class rooms taken and turned into a cafeteria. The school I went to during Jr. H. was originally the H.S. So it already had a cafeteria. And it wasn't cool to eat the cafeteria food. Most of us brown bagged it.


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Sounds disgusting, Addie!  Our lunch ladies made a decent rice pudding with raisins, and a nice crust if you were lucky.  Think I'd rather have that.



It is disgusting!!! The first time I ever had it I put one mouthful in and immediately puked all over the kid sitting next to me. I couldn't even swallow it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 19, 2014)

Addie said:


> Indian Pudding is a New England dish. Nasty stuff made with molasses, corn meal and raisins. A Julia Child favorite dish. They serve it at one of the restaurants , Durgin's Park at Fanuiel Hall. A tourist trap in Boston.


Some of us like it Addie.  Properly done, it can be very flavorful and the texture is right. Haven't eaten at Durgin Park since the 1970s, so maybe they do a shortcut version from their original, not that I remember what it was like. But there is a restaurant in West Brookfield that had an amazing Indian Pudding. Haven't been there recently, but when we went soon after we moved here it was every bit as yummy as when we first discovered the restaurant back in the 1970s when we went camping in Sturbridge. Now we live near there! Hmm, might have to plan the budget for a trip out to Salem Cross sometime this summer.


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 19, 2014)

Never heard of American Chop Suey, until I read about it here, but I remembered goulash from my youth.  I was visiting my mom yesterday and remembered to ask her about it, she was a little confused about what was in it, but it defiantly contained elbow macaroni and  some kind of tomato. Either sauce, or stewed or soup.  She seemed to think other things left over from the fridge might have gone in to it) They called it goulash or slumgullion (they are pretty much interchangeable in her book) what could be confusing her is that her "spaghetti" was made with pretty much the same ingredients with the addition of ground beef.  Lol!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 19, 2014)

Slumgullion! AKA "Slop" in our house. That's a word I haven't heard in ages. What my Mom made by that name was fried ground meat, plus some red "sauce", discs of carrots, and pre-cooked wide noodles. Combine in a big fry pan, cover, and cook until the carrots are tender. Mom probably used tomato soup, which Himself doesn't really like, so I think I'll try it with tomato sauce.


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 19, 2014)

Ha! That's the one CG!  Mom said grandma probably used tomato soup too, but mom usually used tomatoes or sauce. I guess most of our generation probably ate a lot of the same fare.except maybe those with strong ethnic backgrounds.  (I'm a Heinz 57)lol!


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Some of us like it Addie.  Properly done, it can be very flavorful and the texture is right. Haven't eaten at Durgin Park since the 1970s, so maybe they do a shortcut version from their original, not that I remember what it was like. But there is a restaurant in West Brookfield that had an amazing Indian Pudding. Haven't been there recently, but when we went soon after we moved here it was every bit as yummy as when we first discovered the restaurant back in the 1970s when we went camping in Sturbridge. Now we live near there! Hmm, might have to plan the budget for a trip out to Salem Cross sometime this summer.



To each there own.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2014)

I had forgotten slumgullion was another name for this dish or a version of it.  Amazing it took until the 92nd post for it to come up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 19, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I had forgotten slumgullion was another name for this dish or a version of it.  Amazing it took until the 92nd post for it to come up.



My Czech Grandmother was the only one to call it that, as kids we kept telling her it was Goulash.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 19, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> Ha! That's the one CG!  Mom said grandma probably used tomato soup too, but mom usually used tomatoes or sauce. I guess most of our generation probably ate a lot of the same fare.except maybe those with strong ethnic backgrounds.  (I'm a Heinz 57)lol!


That explains it. I never had anything like that except at camp. My parents were fairly FOB from Scandinavia when I was born. I got pyttipanna and biksemad.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 19, 2014)

Slummuligan!  Oh, my!  That is a great name for the American Chop Suey.  I think it's a good name.  

Don't get me wrong, I lke it (ACS), I just hate that it seems to malign real chop suey which I like and that I think deserves to keep it's own name.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 19, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> Slummuligan!  Oh, my!  That is a great name for the American Chop Suey.  I think it's a good name.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I lke it (ACS), I just hate that it seems to malign real chop suey which I like and that I think deserves to keep it's own name.



But ACS is within the spirit fo the original dish.  It means quite simply - leftovers.  American Chop suey, slumgullian, Chop suey, all represent the same thing, even if the actual dishes are different.

To me, only goulash and gulyas are something completely different.  The dish that we Americans regulary call goulash, doesn't even remotely resemble, in fact, or spirit, the European stew from which the name originated.

And don't even get me started on things like bruschetta.  In the U.S., we have such a wide range of ethnicities that live here, each bringing unique flavors to our culinary salad, that original names and recipes get lost in the fusion.  I'm all about people giving up ethnic traditions that create tensions.  But I think that the great parts of each should be cherished, and preserved so that they can be shared with all.

Whoa!  Slow down the horses.  I'm straying off course here.  It must be time for me to shut my mouth, or put mittens on my typing fingers.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 19, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Some of us like it (Indian pudding) Addie.  Properly done, it can be very flavorful and the texture is right.





Addie said:


> To each there own.


Agreed! And that's a wonderful thing. But I didn't want your adjectives of "nasty" and "disgusting" to discourage anyone who might happen upon it and think of trying it to think that *everyone* thinks it's vile.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 20, 2014)

I came closer last night to duplicating my Dad's goulash.  It was a bit too sweet though.  The sweetness came because I cheated, by accident.

I never purchase tomato products that are pre-seasoned.  I like to season to my tastes, not to someone who tries to please everyone from some food lab.  I accidentally purchased pre-seasoned, diced tomatoes, DeLallo brand.  I tasted the can juice and then looked at the can.  In any case, I found the product reasonable.  So I browned half a pound of ground beef, cut an onion into fourths, from top to bottom, then in half to make nice slices of that wonderful veggie.  Got a half pound of portabellas going on the stove, and added the onion.  I cooked them, but only partially.  I then added the ground beef and browned it until done.  Pour that into a pot with the canned tomato, add 1 tsp each, dried basil, dried oregano, and dried thyme.  Two cloves of crushed garlic rounded out the flavor.  I let that cook for ten minutes, then added 1 cup of uncooked, whole wheat, penne pasta, and let it absorb the extra moisture from the diced tomato.  I cooked that for 15 minutes.

Maybe a bit of salt would have balanced the overly sweet diced tomato.  But all in all, it was very nice.  I'm eating left-overs for lunch today.  I only wish I had some freshly grated Parmesiano Regiano to put on top.  That would take it over the top.

Do you know how long I've worked to make goulash as good as my Dad's?  As I've said before, my parents didn't cook nearly the variety of foods that I cook.  But what they did cook, and that was a substantial variety, they cooked very well.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CarolPa (Feb 20, 2014)

There are so many dishes that my mother made that I can't duplicate, even though I have her recipes.  

What jumped out for me was the DeLallo canned tomatoes.  The original DeLallo's store is several miles up the highway from me.  Our local grocers have DeLallo products, but I was not aware that they distributed as far away as Michigan.  It is a very small but wonderful Italian store.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 20, 2014)

DeLallo is a brand I've come to trust.  When I purchase their products, I know what to expect.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 20, 2014)

Chief, when I was a kid we used to buy Stouffer's goulash.  After many tries at recreating the dish, I found that the missing flavor was a good glug of catsup.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 20, 2014)

Zhizara said:


> Chief, when I was a kid we used to buy Stouffer's goulash.  After many tries at recreating the dish, I found that the missing flavor was a good glug of catsup.



I created my ACS recipe for my daughter who wanted her school cafeteria ACS taste.  We were close but not close enough until she suggested the addition of tomato paste.  BINGO!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 20, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I created my ACS recipe for my daughter who wanted her school cafeteria ACS taste.  We were close but not close enough until she suggested the addition of tomato paste.  BINGO!



That might indeed be the missing ingredient.  The batch I made last night was a tad too sweet, from the pre-seasoned diced tomato, and the amount of onion that I added.  Also, my Dad added chopped green pepper, which I didn't have available.  The canned tomato did have the green pepper flavor though.  Also, I forgot to add salt to the sauce.  That might have balanced the sweetness.  The tomato paste already has salt in it, and adds a great tomato richness.

As for the ketchup, that would make the goulash even sweeter.  I'm looking for the sauce to be a bit more savory.  Maybe I should add some anchovy paste.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2014)

I often use tomato paste instead of ketchup in recipes. We like it that way, less sweet.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 20, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Agreed! And that's a wonderful thing. But I didn't want your adjectives of "nasty" and "disgusting" to discourage anyone who might happen upon it and think of trying it to think that *everyone* thinks it's vile.



 I think brussel sprouts are "nasty" and "disgusting" but I'd encourage everyone to love them. The only good thing I can say about them is they're "cute". 

I've never had Indian Pudding but I have a very old recipe for it from my Mom who adored it. She got the recipe from a little cafe' somewhere in your neck of the woods when they were on a trip back there many years ago. I love that it's written in her own beautiful handwriting. I'm actually going to make it.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 20, 2014)

I think it sounds good, but I like "trail mix" types of foods.


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I think brussel sprouts are "nasty" and "disgusting" but I'd encourage everyone to love them. The only good thing I can say about them is they're "cute".
> 
> I've never had Indian Pudding but I have a very old recipe for it from my Mom who adored it. She got the recipe from a little cafe' somewhere in your neck of the woods when they were on a trip back there many years ago. I love that it's written in her own beautiful handwriting. I'm actually going to make it.



Julia made it one time on her original show. She loved it. It is simple to make. The recipe originally came from the Tribes of Native Americans and showed the Pilgrims how to make it. The addition of raisins came later. And it originally had maple syrup, not molasses.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 20, 2014)

Addie said:


> Julia made it one time on her original show. She loved it. It is simple to make. The recipe originally came from the Tribes of Native Americans and showed the Pilgrims how to make it. The addition of raisins came later. And it originally had maple syrup, not molasses.



I dug out my Mom's recipe she got from back there around 1960 and it calls for 3/4 cup of maple syrup which sounds better to me than molasses.
I may use some golden raisins as I don't like black raisins.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 20, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I think brussel sprouts are "nasty" and "disgusting" but I'd encourage everyone to love them. The only good thing I can say about them is they're "cute".
> 
> I've never had Indian Pudding but I have a very old recipe for it from my Mom who adored it. She got the recipe from a little cafe' somewhere in your neck of the woods when they were on a trip back there many years ago. I love that it's written in her own beautiful handwriting. I'm actually going to make it.



  I think many of us B-sprout-haters here would agree, Brussels sprouts are "cute", but I sure won't eat 'em!  Kudos to those who love them!

You'll have to let us know how your Indian pudding turns out, Kayelle.  I love maple syrup.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 20, 2014)

Brussel sprouts are the only cabbage I'll eat as is (not in a soup or coleslaw).


----------



## pacanis (Feb 20, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Brussel sprouts are the only cabbage I'll eat as is (not in a soup or coleslaw).


 
I was just wondering the other day how they would be in soup; either halved or even leaf by leaf. I bought a large amount last week and was thinking of ways to use up the last of them.


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I dug out my Mom's recipe she got from back there around 1960 and it calls for 3/4 cup of maple syrup which sounds better to me than molasses.
> I may use some golden raisins as I don't like black raisins.



Molasses weren't available to the Natives. But they already know about tapping the maple trees for the sap. And neither were the raisins. Those were a commodity that came from the Pilgrims. 

I am not fond of raisins. They have always looked like shriveled bugs to me. I guess I am not a good New Englander. Not fond of native foods. Although I do like Pemican beef jerky.


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I was just wondering the other day how they would be in soup; either halved or even leaf by leaf. I bought a large amount last week and was thinking of ways to use up the last of them.



What about using the in a slaw salad? Too much work?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I dug out my Mom's recipe she got from back there around 1960 and it calls for 3/4 cup of maple syrup which sounds better to me than molasses.
> I may use some golden raisins as I don't like black raisins.



I love maple syrup but I can't imagine Indian Pudding that doesn't taste of molasses!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I was just wondering the other day how they would be in soup; either halved or even leaf by leaf. I bought a large amount last week and was thinking of ways to use up the last of them.



Bubble and Squeak!

We eat tons of BS, mostly roasted.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2014)

Addie said:


> Molasses weren't available to the Natives. But they already know about tapping the maple trees for the sap. And neither were the raisins. Those were a commodity that came from the Pilgrims.
> 
> I am not fond of raisins. They have always looked like shriveled bugs to me. I guess I am not a good New Englander. Not fond of native foods. Although I do like Pemican beef jerky.


I wonder if the Natives used dried blueberries or similar?


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 20, 2014)

jennyema said:


> I love maple syrup but I can't imagine Indian Pudding that doesn't taste of molasses!



Apparently, neither can most people. Here's an interesting read and there's no mention of maple syrup, or that the recipe came from Native Americans despite it being made with cornmeal. 
The History of New England Indian Pudding | SAVEUR


----------



## pacanis (Feb 20, 2014)

Addie said:


> What about using the in a slaw salad? Too much work?


 
Yes. For me.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 20, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Bubble and Squeak!
> 
> We eat tons of BS, mostly roasted.


 
This intrigues me. Especially since I love mashed potatoes.
 I Googled a recipe and would have to cook them first, along with some other vegetables, but I think I'll give this a try.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2014)

pacanis said:


> This intrigues me. Especially since I love mashed potatoes.
> I Googled a recipe and would have to cook them first, along with some other vegetables, but I think I'll give this a try.



I tried to give u a link but my fone hates me.  Glad u found it.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 20, 2014)

I found a gorgeous looking UK recipe.
AND... I just happen to have some mashed potatoes and peas in the fridge leftover from last night. I'm halfway there


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> There are so many dishes that my mother made that I can't duplicate, even though I have her recipes.
> 
> What jumped out for me was the DeLallo canned tomatoes.  The original DeLallo's store is several miles up the highway from me.  Our local grocers have DeLallo products, but I was not aware that they distributed as far away as Michigan.  It is a very small but wonderful Italian store.



I can get DeLallo Brand in the store here in Montana.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 21, 2014)

pacanis said:


> I was just wondering the other day how they would be in soup; either halved or even leaf by leaf. I bought a large amount last week and was thinking of ways to use up the last of them.


Bacon! Trim the sprouts, cut the bigger ones in half or thirds. Pre-cook them just a tiny bit and drain. Meanwhile, fry some bacon, remove from pan and save a Tbsp or two of drippings. Use them to finish cooking the sprouts, then add back the bacon. If you like mushrooms fry them out in the bacon grease too. All three ingredients blend nicely together. I finish it off with a generous shake-shake-shake of garlic powder and some crumbled tarragon. You can omit the tarragon if you don't like it. This is even better the next day. I've been known to have it for breakfast...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 21, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Here's an interesting read and there's no mention of maple syrup, or that the recipe came from Native Americans despite it being made with cornmeal.
> The History of New England Indian Pudding | SAVEUR


That was a good article Kayelle. I've wondered since we moved up here why Harvard called their theatre club "The Hasty Pudding Club". The article says the club was formed as a social group back in 1770 and the members were required to bring a pot of hasty pudding to meetings...each member had their turn in alphabetical order. My heroes! BTW, the recipe link that pops up at the bottom of the article gives you the version of the NYC restaurant recipe. It does include a minuscule amount of maple syrup.

Oh, and I liked your "brussels sprouts are cute" comment!  I cannot eat them happily without embellishments. See my "bacon and mushrooms" comment to pac.


----------

